# Internal filter for 35L tank



## hinch (2 Nov 2011)

I'm planning on kitting out a spare 35l tank I have for some shrimp and probably a few danios.  It'll be my first attempt at a proper planted tank so i'm massively in the dark and also lacking equipment 

The problem is its current internal filter is one of those Hagen Stingray Elite 10 jobbies. No where near the flow rate required for a decent planted setup.  So I'm after another filter the only condition is it must be internal.

Tank Info
Volume: approx. 35 Litres
Aquarium measurements: 50cm L x 25cm W x 30cm High

As much as I'd like to use an external there is no room where the tank will sit for an external (its only just big enough for the tank as it is) and I can't use a hang on because I have to keep the tank lid on to avoid my cats going fishing or in the case of the kitten going for a swim she likes water and swims in the bath so an open top tank is just asking for trouble.

I plan on using liquid carboon rather than co2 injection if that effects it at all.

Any suggestions or experience of such things would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Nov 2011)

Hi all,
I like the Eheim Aquaball, they are a bit pricey and not very attractive, but other than that they are good and chunky, you can get spares and they don't clog easily.

cheers Darrel


----------



## hinch (2 Nov 2011)

they're not that ugly but they do present a few questions.

Quick look on charterhouse shows they do 4 different sizes 45, 60, 130 and 160

now the 45 they rate at 380lph which would be the 10x turn over rate most people seem to recommend however as we all know rated flow is never actual flow.
The 60 is rated at 480 per hour would this be too high though and turn the tank into a fishy washing machine?

Also they sell an "upgrade" which is basically an additional filter basket would it be worth adding one of them on too to increase the filter capacity/volume or is it not needed?

Thanks for the help


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Nov 2011)

Hello,
        The 10X rule already takes into account the fact that filters don't deliver their rated flow. More flow is better though, if we're talking about a CO2 enriched tanks, so get whatever you filter rating you want starting from 350LPH and up.

Adding more baskets and more filter material is all well and good but this is an internal filter so there are the aesthetics to think about...

Cheers,


----------



## hinch (3 Nov 2011)

ok so the little tiny 40 should be enough for the size of the tank I'm after. Thats good the filters not that expensive.

I'm hoping aesthetics wise that I'll be able to hide it either behind some large leafed plants or somethink like vallis or perhaps behind some bog wood etc using some cleaver angling of the head to direct the water flow out behind a channel and around the entire tank. I say hope I'm not sure how it'll work yet since its quite a small tank but since I'm effectively starting from scratch with abit of help from you guys hopefully I'll get something half way decent at least 

I'll pickup one of the filters tonight.

Now who wants to explain lighting and substrates to me or should I make a post in the different sections ?


----------



## BigTom (3 Nov 2011)

I find a strategically placed katapa leaf does a great job of hiding the filter and heater in my nano.


----------



## hinch (3 Nov 2011)

whats the full name of that plant I've tried looking up just katapa on google but none of the pictures look like any plant I've seen so far.


----------



## BigTom (3 Nov 2011)

_Terminalia catappa_

Variously sold as katapa, catappa, ketapang, indian almond leaf and any number of other names! Cheap on ebay. Or you could even find some nice big oak leaves or similar at this time of year.


----------



## hinch (3 Nov 2011)

cool thanks.  once I've gathered all the equipment I need I'll start a plant shopping list


----------



## dw1305 (3 Nov 2011)

Hi all,


> Also they sell an "upgrade" which is basically an additional filter basket would it be worth adding one of them on too to increase the filter capacity/volume or is it not needed?


 The additional basket is worth it if you can't do regular maintenance or have a large fish load. Assuming you are heavily planted and lightly stocked you don't need it.

cheers Darrel


----------



## JenCliBee (3 Nov 2011)

There really is so many to chose from... the aquaball mentioned are very good filters.. as are... tetratech IN range, fluval plus range and the fluval u range... They will all do what you want. 

The only real difference is price.


----------



## hinch (3 Nov 2011)

I have a tetratech IN  filter in my 200l tank (with an external running too) its a good filter but because of its venturi its very very loud.

With regards to the extra basket I currently do weekly water changes in my other 2 tanks anyway so I'll be adding this tank into that weekly change schedule anyway so I'll stick with just the standard 1 basket on the bottom end filter I think for now.  I can always add the additional one at a later date if required.


----------

